# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] rpter en-tte de page sur chaque page

## tigzy

Hello

Voici comment se dcompose mon CR:

entte de page
-> ligne avec les noms des colonnes

dtail
-> rempli avec des donnes venant d'un base Oracle

Je voudrais que  chaque nouvelle page (en impression), l'entte de page se remette et que le dtail continue l ou il s'est arrt.
J'ai un peu fouin sur le net, et on demande de crer un groupe, j'ai essay mais a n'a pas l'air de fonctionner comme je voudrais.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'orienter pas  pas?  ::ccool::

----------


## tigzy

Bon j'ai trouv comment faire
(cration d'un groupe sur une rgle bidon et placement dans l'entte de groupe)

Maintenant j'ai une sorte de bug...
J'ai configur l'imprimante de CR en A4 paysage, et sous excel mes pages ne sont pas de la mme taille  ::aie::  

C'est  dire que mon entte de groupe qui est cense se retrouver en haut de la page se retrouve quelques lignes plus bas, sous des lignes du dtail, et cela se dcale au fur et  mesure des pages...
Quelqu'un a t-il dj vu ce bug? 

Sinon yaurait il un moyen de limiter le nombre de lignes de dtail par page (genre si nbligne > 15 -> passer  la page suivante)

----------


## joffreyb

Bonjour,

Il faut mettre une formule de suppression sur le dtail : recordnumber > 5 (pas plus de 5 lignes par exemple)

cdt

----------


## tigzy

Salut

et merci pour la rponse, je vais tester a  ::ccool:: 

J'avais une autre question.
Je fait un export Excel, et malgr le fait que ma ligne d'entte et celle du dtail soit bien alignes, avec aucun espace vide au dessus et en dessous et les attribut left et top  0, j'ai toujours une cellule vide  la fin de chaque ligne dans mon .xls, est ce que quelqu'un saurait comment la virer?

----------

